# Rads Working Mens Club, Sheffield



## Jackworcester (Sep 5, 2012)

It kinda dawned on me that i'd not found any unusual buildings to splore recently so whilst on my week off, I went for an exploratory walk along the Sheffield Canal and found this building high up on the embankment. 

After doing a little digging, I found out that it used to be the Rads Working Mens Club, this was once the heart of your typical Sheffield working family's social life. Although I grew up in Sheffield, I had no idea this place existed but it gives food for thought when I think that my grandparents lived in the Attercliffe area until early 1950s and would have most likely have frequented the establishment for their regular top ups of Guiness.




DSC_4922




DSC_4932




DSC_4936 




DSC_4940



DSC_4941




DSC_4947




DSC_5055




DSC_5052




DSC_5051




DSC_5049


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 5, 2012)

Some fab peely wallpaper and crustiness going on there! Good pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Wakey Lad (Sep 5, 2012)

Not seen this one before, nice one


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 15, 2012)

What about the houses to the left of the club?
Are they abandoned or just very run down?


----------

